# mahindra max 28 xl



## steve llong (Sep 16, 2019)

mahindra won't start, no dash lights,glow plugs or gauges. Put in a new battery and cleaned off the terminals and ground, still nothing. I jumped the starter and it turned over, but won't stay running. Also, the ground wire got warm to the touch and i'm only getting 10 amps from the meter . any ideas ??


----------



## steve llong (Sep 16, 2019)

steve llong said:


> mahindra won't start, no dash lights,glow plugs or gauges. Put in a new battery and cleaned off the terminals and ground, still nothing. I jumped the starter and it turned over, but won't stay running. Also, the ground wire got warm to the touch and i'm only getting 10 amps from the meter . any ideas ??


----------



## steve llong (Sep 16, 2019)

seems the wiring harness is a known issue wth these tractors, can I re-wire the battery direct to the starter, and eliminate the wiring harness ????


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It's your tractor, so it's your choice. You can do any number of things to get the starter to operate. Of course "Safety Sam" is always lurking so we must be aware of the dangers of doing so. Not to mention that you stated the lights, gauges, etc don't work either. Safe bet the charging system will also be dead. Probably a better idea to do some basic troubleshooting before totally giving up on the harness. I don't know the later Mahindras at all, but my guess would be it won't stay running because the injection system probably needs power from one of the non operational circuits, and only tries to start because it gets a temporary boost from the start circuit you jumpered. Just guessing here.


----------

